# Florida



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Fishing in Florida is an exciting experience. Non-native exotic species thrive in the canals of Miami. 

Swamplands, lakes, and rivers in other parts of the state are home to a thriving fish community, with a few alligators thrown in just to make it fun. Three times I drifted up on alligators in my kayak, without knowing they were there. An unexpected thrashing, splashing alligator exit in three feet of water is a thrill . . . . especially when they are as big as the boat you are in.

We had a great time with family, and a couple of fish fries at the campsite. Gotta luv it.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Glad ya made it back, we missed ya!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks. We retired a couple of months ago to be able to travel to see family.

Fly rod . . . . . will travel.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

What kind of fish is that in the 4th pic of your first post?

It looks like the same as the second pic of your second post? Also, what's the fish in the 3rd pic of your second post?


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice pics Mike. Congrats on the retirement accomplishment.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of fish is that in the 4th pic of your first post?
> 
> It looks like the same as the second pic of your second post? Also, what's the fish in the 3rd pic of your second post?


i was gonna ask the same thing about the 4th pic.nice pics mike thanks.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of fish is that in the 4th pic of your first post?
> 
> It looks like the same as the second pic of your second post? *Also, what's the fish in the 3rd pic of your second post*?


Wisconsin's favorite Friday night fishfry, yellow perch, ln the same canal as a cichlidae. Cool! :cheers:


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The reddish fish, with the spot on the tail, from south Florida is a Myan cichlid, one of the exotics found in the canals.

The yellow perch was caught in Lake Seminole on the Georgia/Florida border.

The other water bodies pictured were the Santa Fe river and the Blackwater river. These tea and coffee colored waters were full of fish and fun to paddle.

I am surprised no one commented on the six foot long, hundred pound, lizard. You don't see one every day.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

flyfishingmike said:


> The reddish fish, with the spot on the tail, from south Florida is a Myan cichlid, one of the exotics found in the canals.
> 
> The yellow perch was caught in Lake Seminole on the Georgia/Florida border.
> 
> ...


I think most of us have seen iguanas. Granted, not one that big but I couldn't tell from the pic how big he was.


----------



## JHanchera (May 17, 2012)

Glad to have you back Mike!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice Fish! Bet that was extremely fun! Did you catch any other exotics?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

CFKBig57 said:


> Nice Fish! Bet that was extremely fun! Did you catch any other exotics?


Caught some spotted talipia also. (plus a couple no names that I could not identify.)

Next time I will target Peacock bass, Oscars, etc.


----------

